# how big



## luvmyanimals (Aug 12, 2009)

We are nearing the end of our first county fair with  my son's chickens. He has now decided he would like to do pigs for next next year also. My question is...how big does the pig pen need to be. I've been doing a lot of reading and I'm understanding that it has to be very solid and "escape proof" but I can't seem to find anything to tell me what the ideal size is. Everyone is telling us that they tag 3 pigs and bring 2 to the fair, so I guess I need a size for a 3 pig pen. Pictures would be great too. I never had anything more than cats and a dog growing up so this is all new. Thanks a bunch


----------



## gaited horse (Aug 18, 2009)

I had my three pigs in a pen that was 16x16 and next year i am going to have prolly 6 pigs so i need another 2 16ft panels


----------

